
PlantUML Updates to “CoronaVirus License” - jpitz
https://plantuml.com/license
======
sbuttgereit
This is silly.

Reading through the complete licensing terms... even to this non-lawyer, the
author(s) don't seem to understand licensing.

So there's the CoronaVirus License, thingy....

A little further down the page... "PlantUML is free software; you can
redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public
License as published by the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the
License, or (at your option) any later version. "

OK... so that's contradictory.... there's no "or" in picking a license and
terms of one license are, in principal and spirit, antagonistic to the terms
of the other.

And then there's a very confusing bit about image ownership...

That wipes this UML tool off my candidate tools list.

------
jpitz
I do believe that the author's heart is in the right place here, but I wonder
what this is going to do to corporate adoption of PlantUML.

As an individual user, I have no issue with the license.

As a consultant, I am making sure my clients are aware of this very strange
update.

I would urge the author to please consider offering a plain OSI-approved
license, at the risk of losing considerable adoption.

------
jpitz
UPDATE: The PlantUML team responded to my question, and says this is a very
temporary license change.

[https://forum.plantuml.net/11018/will-you-reconsider-the-
cor...](https://forum.plantuml.net/11018/will-you-reconsider-the-coronavirus-
license)

------
verdverm
Chalk it up to over reaction without sufficient consideration

